# Elite Partner Abzocke



## pondolou (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo ihr
Ich habe ebenfalls eine Frage zu den Abzockern von Elite Partner. Ich
hatte mich dort angemeldet regulär für 3 Monate...dann habe ich  um 4 Tage
die Kündigungsfrist versäumt. nun wurde mir ein Abo von 6 Monaten
aufgebrummt...ich habe mich schriftlich gewehrt und damit gedroht an
einschlägige TV Formate zu gehen und diese Abzocke die ja auch im
Online-Programm statt findet aufzuklären.Daraufhin wurde mir folgende mail
geschrieben.
Zitat "Mit Bedauern nehmen wir zur Kenntnis, dass Sie unsere
Angebote nicht überzeugen konnten. Wie bereits in der vorangegangenen E-Mail mitgeteilt,können wir einer sofortigen Beendigung Ihrer kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft leider nicht entsprechen. Aus Kulanzgründen möchten wir Ihnen jedoch anbieten, die Laufzeit Ihrer kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft um zwei Monate zuverkürzen. Damit würde sich Ihr Mitgliedsbeitrag von anteilig reduzieren."
Postwendend wurden 224,70Euro abgebucht. Jetzt wollen sie weitere 74,9 Euro. ist das rechtens? Denn in der mail wurde mir kein Betrag angekündigt und somit dachte ich die 224 sind es – teuer genug! Da es verschiedene Staffelungen der Preise gibt ist dies sehr unübersichtlich und schwerverständlich. Nun drohen sie mir gleich nach 2 Wochen nicht zahlen eine 2. Mahnung mit extra 12,5 Euro. Die Begründung der 74,9 sind das dies der offene Betrag sein der von mir angegebenen 3 Monatlichen Zahlungsweise???? hab ich nicht...
Zudem wurde schon gleich bei der ersten Mahnung der account gesperrt was in der ersten Mahnung erwähnt wurde. (nicht das ich da noch mal rein wollte) ABER rechtlich habe ich keine Ware und soll dafür zahlen?
Was soll ich tun?
Danke Euch pondolou


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Juli 2012)

pondolou schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich dort angemeldet regulär für 3 Monate...dann habe ich um 4 Tage die Kündigungsfrist versäumt.
> 
> Was soll ich tun?


Zahlen oder streiten! Du versäumst was und erwartest nun, dass man dir den Rücken stärkt - hier sicher nicht! Wir dürfen weder Rechtsberatung noch diese im Einzelfall leisten.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2012)

pondolou schrieb:


> Hallo ihr
> Ich habe ebenfalls eine Frage zu den Abzockern von Elite Partner. Ich
> hatte mich dort angemeldet regulär für 3 Monate...dann habe ich um 4 Tage
> die Kündigungsfrist versäumt. nun wurde mir ein Abo von 6 Monaten
> aufgebrummt.




Wie du ja selbst schreibst, DU hast dich dort angemeldet und DU hast die Kündigungsfrist versäumt.
Wie z.B. bei den Telefongesellschaften und Zeitungsabos, verlängert sich dann der Vertrag um eine bestimmte definierte Laufzeit.

Warum bezeichnest du die nun als Abzocker, wenn sie dir dann sogar noch entgegenkommen und dir den Vertrag vorzeitig beenden wollen, also nicht nicht auf die vollen 6 Monate bestehen, die vertraglich vereinbart wurden?

Was die Zahlungen angeht, das musst du mit denen selbst verhandeln. Da kann durchaus ein Automatischer Zahlungslauf hinter stecken, der erst dann angepasst wird, wenn ichr euch vertragsgerecht geeinigt habt. Insofern sind wir hier nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner, da wir keine Geschäftsverknüpfungen mit denen haben.



> Was soll ich tun?


Jeder weitere Rat zu deinem persönlichen Fall, wäre eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Daher, versuche dich doch erst mal mit Elite Partner zu verständigen, bevor du mit derartigen Vorwürfen um dich wirfst. Und das der Zugang gesperrt wird, ist auch völlig normal, wenn du nicht bezahlst.
Das macht auch jedes Telekomunikationsunternehmen so. Auch meine Firma liefert keine Ware mehr an den Kunden, wenn er seine vorherigen Rechnungen nicht bezahlt hat.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2012)

OK, Rüdiger hat gewonnen, du warst schneller  aber ich habe ja auch mehr getippt


----------



## Teleton (25 Juli 2012)

Zur automatischen Verlängerung von Verträgen siehe  §309 Ziffer 9 BGB.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2012)

der Link dazu:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__309.html
und gegen 9a 9b und 9c wird hier ja nicht verstoßen. 9a, Verlängerung 6 Mon. also kleiner als 2Jahre, 9b da sind 6 Monate auch weniger als ein Jahr und bei 9C kann die Kündigungsfrist bei einem 3 Monatsvertrag ja auch nicht > 3 Monate sein 
Hab ich das Gesetz richtig verstanden? (Juristen verstehen die Gesetze ja komischerweise immer anders als ich Otto Normalverbraucher )


----------



## Teleton (25 Juli 2012)

Jau. Wenns nicht verboten ist, ists erlaubt.


----------

